# photo help please.grimsby trawler viviana



## bobbyr (Nov 6, 2010)

does anyone possibly have a photo of the grimsby trawler viviana.
455 tons,built at selby 1936. scrapped 1963,owned by lettens.
also grimsby trawler russel,(about the same period,but no information)


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

bobbyr,

No photo but if you look at the link you will see one of Steve Farrows fantastic paintings of her.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=705704

He may be the one to ask for more info, I am sure there must be a photo somewhere.

Regards.


Graham


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

bobbyr said:


> does anyone possibly have a photo of the grimsby trawler viviana.
> 455 tons,built at selby 1936. scrapped 1963,owned by lettens.
> also grimsby trawler russel,(about the same period,but no information)


bobbyr,
Did you miss my reply to your earlier request for Viviana photo's.?
Grimsby Library ( Reference section ) have some, plus one of the Russel.
Regards
Dave


----------



## stevegamble (Aug 23, 2015)

*Trawler 'Viviana'*

Hello all,

I'm very new to this site and noticed this thread. My father 'Jim Gamble was skipper of this ship and others in the Lettens' fleet as was my grandfather......both James (Jim) Gamble.

Father is still well into his eighties now but still active but sadly not IT literate!

He has much information on his time at sea including involvement in a number of rescues......most prominently that of the trawler 'Barry Castle'.

He retired from fishing in the 60's but then took up towage as an occupation and became well know on the Humber and farther afield as one of the more experienced towage masters.

If there's still interest I'll ask if hell look through his old photograph's and see if they can be digitised.

Regards

Steve G


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is VIVIANA.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is Jim Gamble.


----------



## stevegamble (Aug 23, 2015)

Good Lord! That's a few years ago! I'm guessing from the Grimsby Evening Telegraph around the early/mid-fifties? I do believe I've seen it before in a collection of press cuttings that mother collected.

All the best 

Steve G


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

stevegamble said:


> Good Lord! That's a few years ago! I'm guessing from the Grimsby Evening Telegraph around the early/mid-fifties? I do believe I've seen it before in a collection of press cuttings that mother collected.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Steve G


 I found it amongst the other Grimsby Skippers on the Grimsby Trawler site. (Thumb)


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Gamble, Jimmy. 
Viviana: November 1955. September 1956. November, December 1957. 
Vizalma: March, December 1959. April, June, July 1960. 
Vanessa: January, September, October 1957. December 1958. October, December 1960. 
Velinda: April, June, August, September 1961


----------



## stevegamble (Aug 23, 2015)

*Trawler 'Viviana' & Jim Gamble*

Hi Nicolina,

Thanks for the info.

I'd actually come across it as a result of viewing the 'Grimsby Trawlers' website courtesy of 'Cueball'.

I spoke to my father yesterday with regard to this and further photographs.

He does have some and for the other trawlers he's skippered so I'll post these when I have them. He's also questioned the dates that you've shown as he believes they're not totally correct. Again he's going to dig out his old log books for me to set the record straight. 

He may also have some information on earlier trawlers that his father (also Jim Gamble) skippered for Lettens. I believe father was also one of the very few (if not the only one) that took over as skipper from his own father's deep sea ship. Again I'll look into dates and so on.

I don't know if anyone's interested but he also has some interesting photographs of the tugs he skippered during his time with J.H.Piggott's (subsequently Humber Tugs, Howard Smith, Adsteam, Svitzer etc.) namely the Lady Cecilia/Alma, Lady Thelma, Lady Marina/Laura, Lady Sybil, Lady Vera, Seaman and others. 

Kind regards

Steve G


----------

